# Mock ET



## LucyEgg (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi Peter

Have just had my baseline scan at the clinic today and was expecting to starts stims tonight. However, they have said they want to do a mock ET on me because my uterus is tilted forward quite a lot and it should help them to measure how far they need to put the catheter in during the real ET.

Is this normal? If so, what are they really checking for, and how can it help? 

Hope you can help!
Thanks
Lucy


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi
I also had to have a mock ET because I'd had lazer treatment due to an abnormal smear and they just wanted to make sure it would all be ok on the day and it was fine. I had a really full bladder as they told me to and I had no troubles at all.
I hope all goes well for you
Love Clarexx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lucy,

This procedure can give valuable information which can be used during the ET proper. It is good practice and I am glad to hear that your clinic has suggested it.

Regards,

Peter



LucyEgg said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Have just had my baseline scan at the clinic today and was expecting to starts stims tonight. However, they have said they want to do a mock ET on me because my uterus is tilted forward quite a lot and it should help them to measure how far they need to put the catheter in during the real ET.
> 
> ...


----------



## LucyEgg (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi again Peter

Thanks for the reassurance. All seemed to go ok with the mock ET, although it was more uncomfortable than the real thing from my first ICSI in Sept/Oct.

One worrying thing is that the following day I bled quite a lot. Is this also normal? I think it's stopping now, but it was quite scarey for a while.

Is this OK?

Thanks
Lucy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lucy,

The bleeding is OK as long as it is not too heavy and also you have no other symptoms.

Good luck!

Peter



LucyEgg said:


> Hi again Peter
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. All seemed to go ok with the mock ET, although it was more uncomfortable than the real thing from my first ICSI in Sept/Oct.
> 
> ...


----------



## LucyEgg (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi again Peter

I'm a bit concerned now - the bleeding seemed to stop on Thursday evening but came back with a vengeance yesterday and has been going on ever since.

It seems quite free flowing and shows no sign of stopping. I spoke to the clinic yesterday afternoon and they didn't seem concerned.

No other real symptoms - it's difficult to tell what's a symptom of the bleeding and what is a symptom of the drugs - started stims on Thurs and Viagra on Wed and am still sniffing so it's hard to identify what causes what!

Should I call the clinic again today?

Thanks
Lucy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dera Lucy,

This is probably old news now but yes you should call the clinic again for more advice.

Regards,

Peter



LucyEgg said:


> Hi again Peter
> 
> I'm a bit concerned now - the bleeding seemed to stop on Thursday evening but came back with a vengeance yesterday and has been going on ever since.
> 
> ...


----------

